# My new ND buck!! =D



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am SOOO excited!!! This is my new registered ND buck that I am going to pick up tomorrow!! He will be the new baby daddy here to my PB Alpines, so next year we will hopefully have some mini alpines!! And with any luck some of them will be polled mini Alpines!! =D EEEEK!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

sounds like a plan!! good luck, he is wickrd cute. i love his eyes!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

nice color and love his eyes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome fella ! Congrats


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sure is a cutie!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what is good lineage? I have no idea. The lady told me he was from great lines... But I don't know any great lines... I am new to this whole registration thing! This is his papers.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone?!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I've never heard of those lines, but I'm not in your area so idk.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh... Well thanks anyways!! Lol I wish I knew what was "special" haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Give it time fezz09 . There may be people here that recognize the 
names , lolol. Either way , he's gorgeous and your happy with him , thats all that really counts


----------

